# [ipod touch] naviguation payante ?



## vince4789 (20 Août 2008)

Slt !

j'ai mon ipod touch depuis aujourdhui et je me demande si internet n'est pas payant car quand je vais sur youtube celui ci me met un message d'avertissement comme quoi je doit prendre un forfait illimité etant donné que cela coute cher :mouais:


voila,
merci d'avance pour vos reponses
@+


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Depuis quand faut payer pour quoi que ce soit sur un iPod Touch ?


----------



## juliuslechien (20 Août 2008)

L'iPod Touch ne permettant de ce connecter au web que par le wifi, à moins de choisir un hotspot payant ça ne te coûtera pas cher de surfer avec.


----------



## fandipod (20 Août 2008)

En faite l'itouch ne supporte pas youtube donc il est impossible d'accéder au site. Mais tu peux naviguer gratuitement avec ton itouch en wifi!


----------



## juliuslechien (20 Août 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> En faite l'itouch ne supporte pas youtube donc il est impossible d'accéder au site. Mais tu peux naviguer gratuitement avec ton itouch en wifi!



:rateau: Je ne savais pas que le touch ne gérait pas Youtube. Même en allant sur le site directement ?


----------



## Giru (20 Août 2008)

Eu... évidemment que l'iPod Touch gère Youtube. L'application "Youtube" est d'ailleurs présente dessus par défaut, comme sur l'iPhone.

Pour répondre à vince4789, non il ne faut pas payer pour te connecter à Internet sur iPod Touch. Regarde dans les réglages à quel réseau Wifi tu es connecté... si tu es connecté à un hot-spot payant (ce qu'on trouve généralement dans les hotels, ou certains fast-food), c'est logique qu'il te demande de payer. 

A toi de trouver du réseau Wifi ouvert et libre, si tu ne disposes pas toi-même du Wifi chez toi. Il y en a de plus en plus dans les bars, cafés, certains magasins, etc.

Mais bon là pour poster ça tu es connecté à Internet en même temps, donc bon à moins que ton modem/routeur gère pas le Wifi je vois pas où est le problème.


----------



## fandipod (21 Août 2008)

Youtube est accesible par l'icône qu'il y a sur l'itouch mais par l'adresse internet il est impossible d'y accéder!!!!


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Youtube est accesible par l'icône qu'il y a sur l'itouch mais par l'adresse internet il est impossible d'y accéder!!!!


 
Ben oui... parce que le site YouTube utilise le langage Flash et qu'Apple est devenu tellement allergique au Flash qu'ils ont cru malin de ne pas l'intégrer au système des iPhone et iPOD Touch (du coup ils ont développé une interface spécifique pour YouTube)


----------



## fandipod (21 Août 2008)

Exactement peut etre que dasn le nouveau itouch il y aura flash!!!  Car il est impossible de consulter le site d'orange!


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Exactement peut etre que dasn le nouveau itouch il y aura flash!!! Car il est impossible de consulter le site d'orange!


 Apple étant en train de dévlopper une technologie concurrente du Flash (SproutCore), je ne pense pas qu'il revienne au Flash sur iPhone/iPOD Touch (pas plus que dans Quicktime sur Mac qui ne gère plus le Flash non plus....)


----------



## asticotboy (21 Août 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Exactement peut etre que dasn le nouveau itouch il y aura flash!!! Car il est impossible de consulter le site d'orange!


 
Je sais que ce n'est pas tout à fait pareil, mais le site orange est pourtant consultable depuis l'iPhone...


----------



## fandipod (21 Août 2008)

Oui mais pas depuis l'itouch!! Dommage Apple


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Oui mais pas depuis l'itouch!! Dommage Apple


 
ben moi ça marche depuis l'iTouch.... j'y consulte mes mails sur le WebMail d'orange!


----------



## fandipod (21 Août 2008)

Oui mais tu peux pas consulter ton info conso pour ton forfait!!!!


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2008)

vince4789 a dit:


> Slt !
> 
> j'ai mon ipod touch depuis aujourdhui et je me demande si internet n'est pas payant car quand je vais sur youtube celui ci me met un message d'avertissement comme quoi je doit prendre un forfait illimité etant donné que cela coute cher :mouais:
> voila,
> ...



Je viens de comprendre. 

En fait, pour accéder à YouTube, il faut utiliser le petit icone "YouTube" sur ton iPod Touch, et faire tes recherches à partir de là. Je pense que logiquement, tout le monde fait comme cela, et il n'y a aucun problème.

Par contre, si tu essayes avec Safari d'accéder directement au site de Youtube, il y a effectivement un message d'information en ce sens.


----------



## fandipod (21 Août 2008)

Voilà Divoli à tout compris!!


----------



## Macuserman (23 Août 2008)

Pour résumer un petit peu...

Non, Internet avec le Touch n'est pas payant, puisque tu es normalement en Wi-Fi, même si au bout du mois t'en a pour 29.99&#8364;, 39.99&#8364; etc...

Oui, YouTube est accessible via Icône depuis le Touch.

Oui, Apple n'a pas intégré FlashPlayer, mais ils ont fait en sorte qu'on puisse le contourner: à chaque vidéo compatible YouTube, le Touch la lit en la transférant sur notre appli YouTube.

Non, rien ne dit qu'Apple ne mette pas le Flash dans une future MàJ ou futur modèle! 

A plus!


----------

